# New filter options for 35 gal tall tank



## kimberlee (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sure this question's been asked, but I searched and couldn't find a list.

I have a new-to-me 35 gal tank (30"W x 12"D x 20"H) with two Top Fin 40 filters, the kind that hang off the back and have the filtering tube inside. I'm sure I'm not using the right terminology... *Conf*

I'd like to "upgrade" to a better filter, so I'm here looking for suggestions on brands, types, pros and cons, and approximate price ranges. With such a tall tank, I'm not sure if what I have is doing the job effectively. So far all the water tests have been normal. (The benefits of buying an established tank!) This will eventually be a community tank with a few groups of small schooling fish (cardinal tetras, zebra danios, others TBD).

And BTW, although I've found a home for the 8 month old 5 inch Tiger Oscar that came with the tank, I am going to be so sorry to see him go. He's is the coolest fish I've ever met!
~Kim


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your filters are both rated for a 40g tank, so you've essentially got filtration for an 80g tank on there - so long as you are using them to their fullest capacity.

If you are set on changing though, there are lots of options. Many on here love canister filters.

I love the Aqua Clear filters, because they are really quiet, easy to clean and have a huge amount of space for multiple media. You can run a sponge and fill the rest with biomax if you want. (I run a sponge, carbon and biomax), I just like the extra clarity that the carbon gives the water, but it's not necessary. Aqua Clears also allow you to control the intake/output flow - although, for the best filtration, you should leave it on full. For a 35g tank, you'd be fine with the Aqua Clear 50. (At full flow, it's filters 200 gph of water, uses only 6 watts of power and is rated for a 50g tank.) I've got an AC 70 on my 36g, but only because I had one laying around. I was originally just going to use the Aqueon 30 (rated for a 45g tank) that came with the aquarium, but discovered I had the extra filter, so now I run them both. Over kill, maybe, but the cleaner the water, the healthier the fish. (Plus, if one ever breaks down, I've got the other filter with all that good bacteria in it, rated for a tank larger than what it's on, keeping the fish alive and healthy until the other one can be fixed.)


----------



## austin (Sep 4, 2011)

i have a tank about that size and shape i run a marineland 350 and it keeps the water flowing great and it is a awesome filter i have never had an issue with it or my water conditions


----------

